
Microsoft may acquire yahoo for $50bn - Sam_Odio
http://mashable.com/2007/05/04/microsoft-yahoo/
======
Sam_Odio
Oops, looks like gibsonf1 broke the news before I did - see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=19336>

